# Remington 700 Mountain LSS in 260 Remington for sale



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I have a Remington 700 Mountain LSS in 260 Remington for sale. It is a stainless steel action and barrel in a laminated mountain rifle stock. It has been pillar bedded and has a Pachmayr Decelerator pad. I will include the matte finish Leupold medium rings and bases. While factory ammunition is readily available, I have a reloading data binder that I will include with the sale. 

This is a great deer and varmint rifle that doesn't have a lot of recoil. The rifle is in excellent condition. $725 picked up in the Tomball area. Shipping is available for the actual cost.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Still available.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thats good price...nice looking rifle too.



I just bought a LSS in 7mmRUM...pretty guns.


----------

